# How much does it cost to operate my Kenmore freezer?



## sofasurfer (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an old Kenmore upright freezer, model 21168. It has been running for 5 years to preserve a bunch of food that we do not even like. I have looked at the Kenmore site and can not find anything under that model number such as a manual. So can you tell me how much money I am throwing away by keeping this freezer running? If you can tell me the average running wattage I can figure it out.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

probably a 21 cubic foot? I would estimate $100.00 a year give or take. figuring the running wattage will do no good, as you do not know how often it runs and for how long.


----------



## sofasurfer (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes its a 21 cu ft. $100 sound high enough to pull the plug. Thanks.


----------

